# Geschl. Wasserkühlung für GTX980Ti



## ButchFury (7. Juni 2015)

*Geschl. Wasserkühlung für GTX980Ti*

Hi!

Ich habe mir soeben eine GTX 980 Ti im Reference Design bestellt und würde nun aber gerne eine geschlossene Wasserkühlung auf das Kärtchen bauen um mit dem Boost Takt so in Richtung 1450 Mhz zu kommen ohne das die GPU bei 80°C landet. 
Hat da einer von euch ne Idee welche ich nehmen könnte? 

Ich bin beim Recherchieren auf diese Lösung gestoßen, habe aber selber überhaupt keine Ahnung von Wasserkühlung.
Hydro Series HG10 N980 GPU Liquid Cooling Bracket

Würde das also Sinn machen und welches Kühlungssystem bräuchte ich dann von Corsair?

Viele Grüße

Butch


----------



## HisN (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Geschl. Wasserkühlung für GTX980Ti*

https://www.caseking.de/aqua-computer-ams-420mm-radiator-kupfer-inkl.-d5-pumpe-aquabus-wara-378.html das da mit einem Wasserkühler Deiner Wahl z.b.
https://www.caseking.de/aqua-computer-kryographics-fuer-gtx-titan-x-gtx-980-ti-wach-416.html

Zu teuer? Würde es auch kleiner geben.
https://www.caseking.de/aqua-computer-ams-280mm-radiator-inkl.-d5-pumpe-wara-179.html Allerdings erlaubt die obere Variante noch die Einbindung der CPU^^


----------



## ButchFury (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Geschl. Wasserkühlung für GTX980Ti*

Ach sehr geil! 

Klingt so als würde das nen bisschen mehr Sinn machen. Ich werde mich dann mal ein wenig in das Thema einlesen.

Merci vielmals 

Butch


----------



## Joker_54 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Geschl. Wasserkühlung für GTX980Ti*

Ich würde mir keine AiO auf die GPU schnallen, da fehlt einfach die Kühlung der Spannungswandler.
Mit einer Custom Kühlung mit einem richtigen Waterblock, entweder die EKWB oder Aquacomputer Kryographics werden die mitgekühlt (vom Wasser und nicht von einem mini Lüfter) und fackeln dir nicht weg.
Im Forum ist grade so ein Fall, wo genau das passiert ist 

Übrigens: Wenn du die GPU von EVGA hast, kannst du den Kühler wechseln, ohne die Garantie zu verlieren. Außerdem kannst du zusätzlich noch das BIOS der Karte modden, um höhere Powertargets zuzulassen und nochmal deutlich mehr rauszuholen.

Wenn du schon dabei bist, kannst du die WaKü auch direkt auf die CPU ausweiten, dann ist dein kompletter PC kühl und leise. Problematisch könnten nur die Kosten dafür werden, das sind bei einer vernünftigen WaKü mal locker 350€+


----------



## Lios Nudin (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Geschl. Wasserkühlung für GTX980Ti*

Diese Lösung sollte auch schon für bessere Temperaturen sorgen. Die GPU-Temps sollten bei dir dann etwa 60°C erreichen. Die 780Ti hat eine ähnliche Leistungsaufnhame wie die 980Ti. 

Arctic Accelero Hybrid II - 120 (DCACO-V860001-GB)

Ein entsprechender Test mit Temperaturen gibt es hier:

Arctic Accelero Hybrid II: Hybrid-Kühler auf einer GTX 780 Ti im PCGHX-Test

Zwei zusätzliche 92mm Lüfter auf dem großen Kühlkörper. 

2xbe quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM  92mm (T9225-MR-PWM/BL025) oder

mit 14mm halb so dick wie die Be Quiet: 2xNoctua NF-A9x14 PWM 92mm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

